# Need Help!!! 1985 Evinrude 6hp



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

I need some help.  I picked up this motor a few months back for my Noe'.  The previous owner pumped the ball too much...blew the fuel line off, flooded inside the cowling and then started it.  Needless to say there was a slight fire.  The good news. No electronics were damaged the only thing that melted were a few plastic pieces like the starter and the air silencer.  I have a few parts that were taken off.  I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this engine.  I believe they were all the same from 1973 to 1990??? or so???? not sure on that.  I need some parts diagrams so I can figure out what I need to order. Or some detailed pictures of an intact one!!  Any help is greatly appreciated!!

Area that's missing the most parts.
[IMG]http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af260
/playingsnooky/Motor/IMG_2755.jpg[/img]
Cowling for reference







[/img]
Another under cowling picture







[/img]
Various Parts







[/img]
Melted Rewind Starter







[/img]

If there are not clear I can take more pictures.

Exact Model Number: E8RLCOB 1985


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/EVINRUDE/1985/E8RCOB%201985/parts.html


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

I found the parts diagrams on evinrude.com, but some are a little hard to read. 
http://shop2.evinrude.com/Index.aspx?siteid=1&catalog_id=0&s1=786994f7fed28845b3f14d623d2a9e62


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

I just went and put everything together. I now know all the parts I need. All are available except one  Does anyone know anybody that might have older Evinrude parts. I did a google search and turned up nothing. part# 0393655


----------



## jonathantaylor (Mar 18, 2010)

I help a buddy of mine get a 82' model 7.5 back running and we found some used parts on ebay. It's hit or miss but he had a damaged trottle cable that was over a $100 and we found the whole tiller handle asembly on ebay for $10. Many of the parts from the 6hp and 8hp in that year rang are the same.


----------

